# Carer's allowance and elderly parent



## Cyclist (14 Jun 2010)

I am currently providing help and assistance around the family home for my Mother who is in her 80's. She is in relatively good health yet has obvious mobility problems and is sometimes forgetful. She is on medication and has been hospitalised a few times in the past few years for a heart condition, however, I wouldn't describe her as sick. Also present in the home is another one of my siblings who is on a disability allowance and has serious mental health issues. If anything the principal care I provide my Mother is in limiting the stress she feels due to the latter's presence at home. In reality he would be better off in an institution but I think such a course of action would be both upsetting to my Mother and detrimental to her health. 

I have recently looked into the possibility of getting a carer's allowance and downloaded the forms etc. Her GP filled out her medical form outlining her condition but didn't do me too many favours in stating how it limited her day to day life (of course he has no idea what it is like) and I fear that his input will result in the application being declined. 

Having recently completed a masters degree full-time as a mature student I have been offered a position overseas as there is not a lot of work in my field in Ireland. I know that should I leave, my Mother's general quality of life will decline dramatically and I would dearly love to stay with her but have no savings or means of support here.

I'm wondering if anyone has found themselves in a similar situation especially regarding the medical form part of the application where the doctor seemingly brushes things aside as if my Mother was in perfect health. Do the welfare authorities take age into consideration as a critical factor etc.? Any help or advice is most welcome and apologies for this rather long post.


----------



## Welfarite (14 Jun 2010)

I'm not sure what your asking here; the qualifying condition for Carer's is that the person being cared fo needs full-time care and attention. This is decided based on the GPs certification on application form. Age in itself would not be a 'critical factor'.


----------



## Cyclist (15 Jun 2010)

Does cooking, cleaning, shopping and paying bills for the person as well as providing transport amount to full time care? Frankly I don't know. I do know that without my help she may well end up in a home (not immediately) or see her quality of life deteriorate significantly leading to a premature demise. According to the literature on the subject would I be right in believing the allowance is only granted in the case of the elderly when the person's life is literally coming to an end and they need help with even the most basic functions? It appears to be the case.


----------



## Joody1 (15 Jun 2010)

Why not go back to your mother's GP and tell him/her that you are doing all cooking, cleaning and shopping for her as she is unable to do this for herself.  Perhaps you Mum could get outside carers to go into her say 2 or three times a day to do this and I am sure it will cost a lot more then what you are doing.  GP are not necessary good with elderly people needs, as they have not reached that age themselves.

In my case my close relative was suffering from dementia this started in her late 50’s it was only after she lost her husband and then after a serious car accident and been in hospital for six months that it was dementia was diagnosed.  Also she suffered from osteoporoses which meant that she was in dreadful pain continuously but it was not diagnosed in the hospital by the consultant.   This condition runs in the family.  She was transferred to a care home from the hospital and was there for 2 years year.  She had many falls in the care home ending up with broken bones and was taken to hospital for x-rays but still not diagnosed with osteoporosis.  It was only when she was in dreadful pain and a kind carer told me that she had these many falls with broken bones that I mentioned osteoporoses to them.  It was only then that she got treatment for it. So there are many age related illness that are not picked up by the medial profession and I hate to say it but these people do not know how to assess elderly people as they have passed their 'sell by date' so to speak they cost government to keep and take uses lots extra resources, which now are unavailable to spend.  Think of all the money that the government i.e.,  state pensions care allowance and all the extra benefits that would be saved IF we elderly kick the bucked soon rather than later, off my soap box now. 

Also you could send a letter with the application to the welfare people saying that you are the only person available to do these things for your mother. 
 [FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]


----------



## BOXtheFOX (15 Jun 2010)

Don't you have to live within a mile or so of the person to qualify for a carers allowance?

Are there other family members offering similar assistance that you offer?


----------

